# Place to hunt



## emr3 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking for a place to take my 16 yr. old son who is hoping to bag his first whitetail with his bow.Can anyone please recommend a reputable outfitter/lease to hunt with. We live in Victoria Tx. so something in South or Central Texas would be nice.Thank for the help .


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Double L is just a few miles west of Victoria. It is a high fenced exotic ranch but they have whiletails and a ton of pigs. They stay pretty booked up, but you might be able to get a weekend, or if you can go out during the week because you are close, that might work. Pops will take care of you. 

We hunted there last weekend, and the 5 of us killed 6 pigs. Probably could have gotten a couple more, but that was about all the pigs we wanted. They have a web site, google it up. Best of luck, tell them I sent you.


----------



## emr3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Chunky for your response.
I will look into Double L


----------

